# The official Obsessions 2012 kill thread



## hound dog (Jul 9, 2012)

Just one more Obsession thread like we didn't have enuf.

Post your kill picks of 2012 Obsessions kills.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok so far I put two pigs down with SipperXS


----------



## PineThirty (Jul 9, 2012)

Looking forward to adding to this thread. Nice kills HD!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 9, 2012)

southernyotekiller said:


> Looking forward to adding to this thread. Nice kills HD!



It wont be long !  >>-->


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 10, 2012)

I killed an arrow.  Does that count?


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 10, 2012)

*shoot'n*

sure wish i was closer to ya derik ,,i love me some darts !!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 11, 2012)

bonehead-rm said:


> sure wish i was closer to ya derik ,,i love me some darts !!



You would out shoot him.


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 11, 2012)

*shoot"n*



hound dog said:


> You would out shoot him.



Nahh....I tried once already we tied ...see ya at the buckarama


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 11, 2012)

5/2012


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 11, 2012)

What is an Obsession?


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 11, 2012)

They are a line of dual cam bows based in Georgia.  I shot the SS last year and am shooting the Lethal Force this year.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Derik IDK how you snuck up on that big ole' sleeping bear and got a picture with your Obsession...must be a heavy sleeper. 


Nice pigs Hound Doggy.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 11, 2012)

lungbuster123 said:


> Derik IDK how you snuck up on that big ole' sleeping bear and got a picture with your Obsession...must be a heavy sleeper.
> 
> 
> Nice pigs Hound Doggy.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 11, 2012)

The sleep was deep, I can guarantee that!


----------



## riskyb (Jul 12, 2012)

nice bear, i like the bacon too though hound dog cant wait to add to it myself


----------



## J Gilbert (Jul 12, 2012)

I missed a stud of a longbeard this spring with my SS, but he didn't escape the little 20.  Would've been an awesome first bow bird, and I could've finally added to one of these dang picture threads.  He ended up weighing 18lbs, 12.25" beard and 1" and 1 3/8" spurs. Oh well, deer season is around the corner, it's about time to start killin' again


----------



## hound dog (Jul 16, 2012)

One more pig for me and mine.


----------



## J Gilbert (Jul 17, 2012)

hound dog said:


> One more pig for me and mine.



Congrats, I've been wanting to kill one bad but we don't have any on our place.  It's a blessing to the farmers, but it means I don't have anything to shoot outside of deer and turkey seasons


----------



## hound dog (Sep 8, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## NBN (Sep 9, 2012)

*First with my Lethal Force*

Here is a 8pt I shot on Opening day. The lethal force did its job. Now I can sit back and wait on big boy.


----------



## sutton1 (Sep 9, 2012)

http://shttp://i1150.photobucket.comhttp://i1150.photobucket.com

opening day


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 9, 2012)

thats a sweet buck !


----------



## schawk26 (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice kills to all!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats on the kills guys. Thats a fine drop tine buck.RC


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Sep 9, 2012)

*My SS is getting the job done!*


----------



## hudso8 (Sep 11, 2012)

porkchops thanks to the SS.  Altamaha WMA


----------



## hound dog (Sep 14, 2012)

Sweet. Keep laying them down guys.


----------



## markland (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice job MGS good to meet ya Monday as well.


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 16, 2012)

Doe shot at 7 yards on 9-15.  She went about 50 yards and was easy to find.  Third animal with my Lethal Force.


----------



## Mossyhead (Sep 17, 2012)

First bow kill- Obsession Lethal Force


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 17, 2012)

Mmmmmm deer Mcnuggets !   With Bowanna's Addiction.
It was facing away. Hit in the back and exit between front legs. SMACK !


----------



## NBN (Sep 26, 2012)

*#2 for the Lethal Force!!!*

Here is a public land doe I got on the 22nd. The Lethal Force has become a deer killa


----------



## J Gilbert (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats guys, hopefully I'll have something to throw in here after this weekend.  Derik should have some more pictures to post..


----------



## hound dog (Sep 29, 2012)

My sniper xs obsession bow, some BFO , rage broadhead and black eagle arrows put this slick head down


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 29, 2012)

Doe # 2 and 3 with Bowanna's Addiction.


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 29, 2012)

> Derik should have some more pictures to post..




Two from this past week.  The doe hunt was on video but the buck didn't pan out.  I still had a blast shooting him though!


----------



## NBN (Sep 29, 2012)

Good job guys, the Obsessions are on a roll!!!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Sep 30, 2012)

markland said:


> Nice job MGS good to meet ya Monday as well.


It was nice to meet you to! Good luck this season


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Sep 30, 2012)

Doe #2 with my Obsession SS and BFO


----------



## jcooley380 (Sep 30, 2012)

*My First Obsession (Lethal Force) Harvest*

This is my first animal to take with my new Lethal Force. This is do-it-yourself Idaho public land hunting. He scores around 308" gross and 300" net. I will have to wait the 60 days drying period to get him officially scored. This is my first racked bull and feel very blessed to have taken such a nice bull.


----------



## riskyb (Oct 1, 2012)

Good lookin bull congrats


----------



## SWWTV (Oct 3, 2012)

What a bull congratulations!


----------



## keowens31 (Oct 3, 2012)

*One yote down*

First kill with my new Lethal Force and Exodus broadheads.


----------



## riskyb (Oct 3, 2012)

Gotta love it


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Oct 15, 2012)

Obsession Lethal Force and BFO Scent.  What a combo!


----------



## hound dog (Oct 31, 2012)

I took the biggest doe ever. She weighed 130 lb dressed out. 

Thanks to my BFO , Obsession bow and my Black Eagle Arrows.


----------



## hound dog (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok I know yall have some more pics out there. SO POST THEM.

O here is one more from me.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Nov 3, 2012)

*Doe #3 with my Obsession Sniper and BFO*


----------



## J Gilbert (Nov 3, 2012)

Finally got a picture to post, killed a mature 10 this morning, he scored right at 118, he had the short tine gene. He weighed 220lbs live weight.. I'll post pictures when I get home


_Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## NBN (Nov 4, 2012)

*Doe #2 and Buck#2*

Shot this doe opening weekend of gun season and the 8pt. on Nov. 4 2012. All with the Lethal force!!!


----------



## J Gilbert (Nov 5, 2012)

Here are my pictures from the other day.. this is my first real buck I've killed with a bow (only killed a spike and does before), he's a mature 10pt with short tines, we had decided to shoot him based on the trail camera pictures, his body was huge, easily weighed over 200lbs, I'm guessing right in the 220-225 range.

I included a picture of the exit hole and the "crime scene" as I call it, the Gravedigger did a number on him for sure, he only made it about 60 yards. It was a perfect 20 yard shot, and was easily one of the most exciting hunts I've ever had


----------



## MossyCreek (Nov 12, 2012)

does anyone know of a store near warner robins that carries obsession bows or them in stock?


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 12, 2012)

Chucks bait and tackle should be able to help you out.


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 12, 2012)

GA Doe #3 with the Lethal Force.


----------



## MossyCreek (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks.around how much do they run?


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 12, 2012)

Deer # 4 and 5 with Bowanna's Addiction. # 6 will be here shortly !


----------



## hound dog (Nov 23, 2012)

*11-21-12 pig*

Got me some bacon.


----------

